# S&W Mod 36 no dash



## wayno (Nov 15, 2007)

Anyone got any idea of value of above gun in g-vg condition.
Thanks


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

The Standard Catalog of Firearms (2007) lists NIB: 375, Exc:325, VG: 275, Good: 200.

Hope this helps.


----------



## wayno (Nov 15, 2007)

kev74 said:


> The Standard Catalog of Firearms (2007) lists NIB: 375, Exc:325, VG: 275, Good: 200.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thank you my friend:smt023


----------



## Oldman (Apr 16, 2009)

*Worth*

What any gun is worth is between a wiling seller and a willing buyer.

I have a model 36 snubbie. It is only a five shot but then only one shot is needed when placed right.

The 36 makes a good pocket gun or a nice concealed backup

My mod 36 would not be for sale at any price so the listed value is worth nothing.

I suggest enjoying your 36 and not be concerned with what value it has.


----------

